# Wlan funktioniert nur unzuverlässig



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Habe zuhause eine Fritzbox 7220.
Verschlüsselt ist per WPA2, die Box funkt in b, g und n soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab.

Die Verbindung herzustellen dauert meistens ewig lange. Wenn es denn dann einmal klappen sollte die Verbindung total langsam. Bis schließlich iwann die meldung erscheint das man nur eingeschränken zugriff auf das Netzwerk hat (und somit das Internet nicht mehr erreichbar ist) oder die Verbindung ganz zusammen bricht.

Nach einem Neustart der Box (Strom aus, und wieder an) funktioniert es wieder für eine gewissen zeit (meist ca 3 - 6 Stunden)

Das Problem ist unabhängig vom Laptop (habe es mit mehreren probiert).
Ob die Netzwerkkarte des NB n-draft unterstützt oder nciht scheint auch keine rolle zu spielen.
Probiert habe ich es mit Win XP und Windows 7 RC
Auch die entfernung zur Box scheint keine Rolle zu spielen.
Kanal auf dem die Box funkt habe ich auf automatisch stehen gehabt und auch zu versuchszwecken einen festen eingetragen (einen auf dem umliegenden netze nicht funken).

hab auch schon einen AP an einen der Netzwerkports gehängt. Auch das hat das Problem nicht behoben....

Es ist kein weiterer DHCP-Server im Netz der stören könnte.

Fällt euch sonst noch irgendetwas ein?


----------



## DayDreamer1969 (30. Juni 2009)

Hast Du mal geschaut in der Übersicht, ob da noch andere W-Lan Router auf dem selben Kanal bei Dir funken? Wenn da noch Nachbarn den selben Kanal benutzen, dann stell mal im Router den Kanal um.

LG


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, habe wie oben beschrieben habe ich das berreits getestet.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Kanal auf dem die Box funkt habe ich auf automatisch stehen gehabt und auch zu versuchszwecken einen festen eingetragen (einen auf dem umliegenden netze nicht funken).


----------



## Asterix-Ac (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Johannes,
Also, das hört sich so danach an, als würde die Box den WPA2 Schlüssel nicht speichern oder nach 6 Stunden wieder verlieren (Flash-Speicher-problem).
Da hilft nur Box tauschen.
Hast Du auch einen RICHTIGEN Reset gemacht oder nur Strom aus /an?
Versuche erstmal einen richtigen Reset. Geht das in die Hose, tausche die Box.

Asterix


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Wird denn der Key in einem extra Speicher gehalten?
Denn alle anderen einstellungen usw bleiben erhalten.

Ich hab einfach den Strom aus gemacht, 10 sec gewartet und wieder eingesteckt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:


> Hi Johannes,
> Also, das hört sich so danach an, als würde die Box den WPA2 Schlüssel nicht speichern oder nach 6 Stunden wieder verlieren (Flash-Speicher-problem).



Das kann eigentlich doch nicht sein.
Habe doch über das Netzwerkkabel einen weitern AP angeschlossen.



			
				Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab auch schon einen AP an einen der Netzwerkports gehängt. Auch das hat das Problem nicht behoben....



Der AP ist aber für die Verschlüsselung selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Johannes,

der Key wird nicht in einem extra Speicher gehalten.
Das Problem mit Deinem Router besteht auch mit dem AP, da der AP nur Vermittler der Daten ist. Du hast ja keinen Key in den AP eingegeben, sondern nur die MAC-Adresse. Damit identifiziert sich der Router bei dem AP. Das ist die Hardware-Adresse. Ob Du nun einen AP dazwischenschaltest, oder nicht, ist egal.
Aber, wenn Du einen AP hast, kann Du folgendes probieren:
schalte Deinen Router aus und konfiguriere Deinen AP als alleinstehenden Accesspoint und gib' Deinen Key dort ein. Hast Du dann immer noch WLAN-Probleme, ist Deine WLAN-Karte am Rechner kaputt.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 2 Geräte defekt sind, kommen gegen 0.

Asterix


----------



## Asterix-Ac (30. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag:
Es kann auch nur eine Speicherzelle Deines Routers kaputt sein, dort, wo gerade der Key abgelegt wird.


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

die Wlankarte ist nicht defekt, da sie zb in der Schule einwandfrei funktioniert.
Den Ap hatte ich dazwischen um zu schauen ob mit der Wlan-config im den FritzBox was nicht stimmt.
Den AP also als standalone zu konfigurieren macht keinen Sinn. Dann hab ich ein Netzwerk ohne Internet. Das das funktioniert weiß ich aber bereits, da ich ja mit meinem NB auch in anderen Netzen unterwegs bin.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Johannes,

tja, wenn Du den AP schon alleine dran hattest, dann beibt Dir nur das Tauschen der Box.

Asterix


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die FW der Box mal erneuert. Anfangs gab es ähnliche schwierigkeiten. Nun läuft es einigermaßen. Mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (2. Juli 2009)

schön, damit verlierst Du jegliche Garantieansprüche, falls die Box tatsächlich defekt ist.
Prima.


----------



## Navy (2. Juli 2009)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:


> schön, damit verlierst Du jegliche Garantieansprüche, falls die Box tatsächlich defekt ist.
> Prima.



Woher nimmst Du das Wissen dieser (falschen) Pauschalaussage?


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2009)

Eigenartig, dass die FWs ganz offiziell von den Herstellerseiten runterladbar sind. Man verliert keine Garantieansprüche. Was wäre wenn .. der Hersteller selbst eine Rückrufaktion starten müsste, lediglich um die FW raufzuspielen ?

Beim Posten immer schön an die Funker denken.

mfg chmee


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (2. Juli 2009)

Falls es weiter nicht geht, hast du evtl weitere funkende Geräte?
(Kabellose Überwachungskameras, Kabellose Wetterstationen...)
Ich hatte mal bei nem Kunden das Problem dass die ein System zum Übertragen des TV Signals hatten. Immer wenn dieser eingeschaltet wurde war das  WLAN tot.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

